# Erdung im Schaltschrank



## Ninyasa (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab die SuFu genutzt jedoch nichts dazu gefunden.
welchen querschnitt brauche ich beim Erden im Schaltschrank wenn die zuleitung aus 1,5mm^2 besteht? auch 1,5 oder 2,5 mm^2?
desweitern gibt es eine vorschrift zum befestigen einer Erdungschraube (reihenfolge der verschieden scheiben)? wenn ja kann mir dies einer mitteilen da bei uns mal so mal so gearbeitet wird


----------



## Homer79 (13 Januar 2010)

Der Querschnitt richtet sich nach dem größten angelegtn Aussenleiter...anders wäre ja auch unsinnig also, 1,5mm² in Deinem FAll.

Beispiel eingeschweißter Gewindebolzen:

Sechskantmutter/Kabelschuh/Scheibe/Federring/Sechskantmutter

-> Bezugsquelle 0113


----------



## bimbo (17 Januar 2010)

Wenn in einem Schaltschrank Erde ist, sollte diese schnellstens entfernt werden, es könnte sonst die Funktion beeinträchtigen!  *ROFL*


----------



## R.Blum (29 Januar 2010)

Falls es sich um EMV Schutzmaßnahmen handelt, geht es weniger um den Querschnitt, sondern mehr um die Oberfläche, da HF-Ströme sich an der Oberfläche ausbreiten.
Eine größere Oberfläche wird im allgemeinen durch fein(st)drähtige flexible Leitungen erzielt, die meist einen Querschnitt von 6 oder 16mm² aufweisen. Daher besteht oftmals die Forderung solche querschnitte zu verwenden.

Wenn es um die Betriebserdung geht, ist bereits durch Homer79 alles gesagt.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## dzigolo (7 Februar 2010)

ist das wichtigste was gibt :TOOL:


----------



## Paule (7 Februar 2010)

dzigolo schrieb:


> ist das wichtigste was gibt :TOOL:


Was soll denn das jetzt? 
Was ist das wichtigste? 
- Erdung
- EMV Schutzmaßnahmen
- Der Querschnitt
- Die original Erde
- Oder einfach nur das Du zu einem wieder mal längst abgeschlossenen Thema (13.01.10) deinen Senf abgegeben hast?


----------



## dzigolo (11 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Was soll denn das jetzt?
> Was ist das wichtigste?
> - Erdung
> - *EMV Schutzmaßnahmen*
> ...



http://www.bbs-ahaus.de/module/dateidownload/Leitfaden_Schaltschrank_Planung.pdf


du klugs******er ich meinte es ist eines der wichtigsten themengebiete allgemein in der etechnik


----------



## Paule (11 Februar 2010)

dzigolo schrieb:


> http://www.bbs-ahaus.de/module/dateidownload/Leitfaden_Schaltschrank_Planung.pdf
> 
> du klugs******er ich meinte es ist eines der wichtigsten themengebiete allgemein in der etechnik


 
Den Link hättest halt beim ersten mal reinstellen sollen.
Der ist doch mal was. 

Aber nur die Aussage:


dzigolo schrieb:


> ist das wichtigste was gibt :TOOL:


wenn man nicht mal weiß auf welchen Beitrag Du das beziehst. 
Fehlte halt die hier oft erwähnte Glaskugel.
Am besten den Beitrag zitieren, bei meinem hast es ja auch geschafft.


----------



## bimbo (15 Februar 2010)

dzigolo schrieb:


> http://www.bbs-ahaus.de/module/dateidownload/Leitfaden_Schaltschrank_Planung.pdf
> 
> 
> du klugs******er ich meinte es ist eines der wichtigsten themengebiete allgemein in der etechnik


 
Tja, Beiträge von "Neuen" werden hier sehr genau "geprüft"! Auch wenn von den "alten Hasen" nichts konstrukives dazu kommt.


----------



## Alfred0 (19 Februar 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Der Querschnitt richtet sich nach dem größten angelegtn Aussenleiter...anders wäre ja auch unsinnig also, 1,5mm² in Deinem FAll.


Aber nur bis zu einem Aussenleiterquerschnitt von 16mm². Ab dann genügen 16mm² (glaube ich????)
Gruß
Alfred


----------



## diabolo150973 (19 Februar 2010)

Ich behaupte:


0 bis 16mm² Zuleitung = wie Zuleitung
16 bis 35mm² Zuleitung = 16mm²
ab 35mm² Zuleitung = halbe Zuleitung

das wurde mir mal so erzählt...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## nade (19 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte:
> 
> 
> 0 bis 16mm² Zuleitung = wie Zuleitung
> ...



Stimmt. Das steht in jeder Messfiebel, oder eben in der VDE.
Das betrifft aber eben nur den Hauptpotentialausgleich der Schaltanlage.
Soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe.
Montageplatten, Seitenwände, Türen... fangen mal bein min 6mm² an. Wüßt nun aber auch nicht, ob es da nicht auch eine Steigerung/Anpassung an den Zuleitungsqueerschnitt gibt.


----------



## diabolo150973 (19 Februar 2010)

In meiner alten Firma mussten wir uns danach richten. Steuertafeln, Türen, Seitenwände,... sollten so gemacht werden. Aber nur bei größeren Schränken (ab 2x1m). Wenn wir kleine Kisten gemacht haben, wo Bedienelemente in der Tür oder im Seitenteil waren, dann haben wir da nur mit 1,5mm² geerdet. Kann aber sein, dass das auch nicht richtig war. Ich will da nicht meine Hand für meinen alten Meister ins Feuer legen. 

Gruß,

dia


----------



## MSB (19 Februar 2010)

Hmmm.... ich überlege gerade ...
die Letzte Einspeisung einer Biogas-Kiste war ein 630mm² Alu-Kabel,
sollte ich die Tür jetzt tatsächlich mit nem 400mm² erden ?

Richtig dürfte hier wohl Tabelle 3A aus der VDE0660-500 sein:

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ALBundy (21 Mai 2010)

Habe mal etwas abweichende Fragen, vllt. könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
Angenommen ich habe unten auf der Grundplatte 2 Hutschienen, wo die Ganzen für  Reihenklemmen für Ein- und Ausgänge sitzen.  Diese sind über Poppnieten mit der Grundplatte  verbunden. Müssen die Hutschienen dann trotzdem untereinander über separate PE-Klemmen und 10 qmm Leitung verbunden werden oder ist der Isolationswiderstand klein genug um NUR über die Verbindung Hutschiene/Grundplatte abgeleitet zu werden?


Ein Hinweis oder Link auf entsprechende Vorschrift wäre Super.

Ah so und dann noch eins. Müssen die Türen vom Schaltschrank geerdet werden wo keine Elektronik (also Nichts) eingebaut ist? Gibt es da auch Vorschriften für?


----------

